# Family Dog Close To The End



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The family dog, Kota, isn't doing good at all. She's a 14.5 year old GSD/Husky mix that my mom brought home when she was 3 months old. She is the best female dog I have ever met. Smart, loyal, protective, easy to train, full of life and personality. She's absolutely gorgeous with her green eyes and red/cream/white/orange coat. She always had the brains and trainability of a GSD and the speed and endurance of a Husky. 

My mom called me tonight to tell me that they got her test results back from the Vet. She is in renal failure. She doesn't have long to live and most likely will not see next year. She is also emaciated at 42 pounds, she used to be a lean 62 pounds. Her back by her hips is only 5' wide. 

She has days where she has a hard time getting up, where she stumbles and falls. She has potty accidents in the house and feels terrible about it, she has moments where she looks completely lost. Some days she looks defeated and other days she acts like she's young again. I introduced her to Draco last night and she wanted to play and she had an extra pep in her step. But today she is slow again. 

This is so heartbreaking! I am going to miss her so much, she will be my first loss of a beloved pet.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Always so hard, enjoy the time you have left with her, spoil her with her favorite foods if that ok.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

From what you wrote it seems like Kata wants to hang on forever, so very loyal to the end. We had a siamese cat like this, same diagnosis. This is always such a sad time, but I am glad you shared her story.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Honey, I am so sorry. Kota sounds like my 14 year old, just a year ago. It is hard to watch them fade away to a shadow of who they used to be.

Big hugs to you!
Lots of love from your other Mom


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 

She is a very proud dog, she tries to act like she meant to trip or stumble. She always gets a little boost of energy when she sees you look at her like "no, I'm good, let's keep going."


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm sooo sorry!!!!!
Really enjoy your time with, she sounds like she's had an awesome life with you guys!


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

That is a true dog... I've hit the same thing with my 14yo Alaskan husky. She used to be a lean mean 60 pounds, now she's 47 
They're such brave dogs!!! Much more brave than I could ever be!!!


LaRen616 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> She is a very proud dog, she tries to act like she meant to trip or stumble. She always gets a little boost of energy when she sees you look at her like "no, I'm good, let's keep going."


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry . It is so hard to see them realize they arent able to do what they used too. Hug her every chance you get and spoil her rotten. Take care.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I too have recently gone through this. very tough. prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

:'C These always get me teary...

Sending good vibes to you and Kota...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

So very sorry, I know how heartbreaking it is hugs to you


----------



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this, I know it is tough. I lost my shepherd of 12 years who I had since I was 10 - my first dog. She passed in my new house (I moved out of my moms) all alone, the vet also told me she didn't have much time left as her back legs were starting to go and I knew I would put her down before she got really bad.

Just know she will always be around! She will always be watching over you and your family waiting for you. Spoil her as much as you can, bring her to lay with you, just enjoy the time. I wish I had stopped a little and slowed down while Sasha did too, but she always would have wanted me to keep up the **** pace!

Do you have pictures?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Mom told me Kota's off her food and hasn't drank water today. My Mom thinks that tonight might be the night. We did some crying today.  I'll post a picture of Kota in my profile album of Sinister.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Keeping your mom, you and Kota in my prayers. IMHO this is the most difficult time for owning a dog!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Today was a great day, I had a great day with my two pups only to be heartbroken by the news that Kota has passed away. She left in my Mom and Step Dad's arms. We are absolutely devastated. She was such a great dog, she gave us 14.5 years of loyalty, love and friendship. RIP Kota, we will love you always and never forget you.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry. The only thing that I can say is that I, and most of the other people on this sight know what your going through, and we are all crying for you.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! 
:rip: Kota

Kat


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rip kota. and the circle of life turns.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry. We never have them for long enough and we're lucky to have them every day they're here. Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. We are a mess. I didn't think it would hurt this much. I am just so heartbroken for my parents. She was their baby at the house. I am just so sad!!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, it's so hard when they leave us, peace to you and your family.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your family's loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kota. Run free Kota girl run free.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you and your mom! Until you meet with Kota again.......


----------

